# RMTV in Gunnison is looking for an experienced video editor



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

no vegas or premeiere huh? no thanks!


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

yetigonecrazy said:


> no vegas or premeiere huh? no thanks!


Hey from what I know about the biz. those programs are all the same anyway. If you think you can handle the responsibility and intense workload, by all means, go in there and chat em up. I'd be all over it but Im pretty occupied doing what I do already.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

yeah...i dont know how much i could take working for the esteemed Mr. A. Lightbody. not my ideal career choice, ya know? and final cut has so much unecessary crap...no fun at all.


----------

